# Fine Paints of Europe Brushing Putty



## PressurePros (May 6, 2007)

Refinishing some oak cabinets. Have applied FPOE's brushing putty (a high build oil primer) and sanded glass smooth. Now they recommend their oil based primer. I am suspect of having to use another primer. Would you expect good adhesion with two coats of Impervo?


----------



## NCPaint1 (Aug 6, 2009)

PressurePros said:


> Refinishing some oak cabinets. Have applied FPOE's brushing putty (a high build oil primer) and sanded glass smooth. Now they recommend their oil based primer. I am suspect of having to use another primer. Would you expect good adhesion with two coats of Impervo?


Ken I'm only guessing as I'm not familiar with the product at all. I would say prime it. That "primer" you put on is probably more like a grain filler. You need a good under body for an even finish. Not priming might create dull spots. 

Also, I'm assuming this is for your house, so just do it proper. You already know all the words anyways. 

Sent from my Android, which is still better than the iPhone 6


----------



## plainpainter (Nov 6, 2007)

That brushing putty if memory serves me won't keep back tannins - prime it.


----------



## Steveqpp (Apr 25, 2012)

Ken, Prime it. I thing you will find that the "putty" is very soft. The oil primer will soak in and make it harder and easier to apply the finish. 
A long time ago we would make our own putty by adding whitting to oil primer. then the next coat would be 1/2 primer and 1/2 satin impervo. 

Have Fun


----------



## DeanV (Apr 18, 2007)

Can whiting be added to acrylic primers?


----------



## Colour Republic (Aug 20, 2010)

I was fairly sure FPoE state not to prime the putty

Edit: Whoops that was their Swedish Putty not their Brushing Putty, my bad


----------



## Dave Mac (May 4, 2007)

plainpainter said:


> That brushing putty if memory serves me won't keep back tannins - prime it.


 
yeap that what i was thinking oil impervo will stick no problem but wont hold back any stains


----------



## Steveqpp (Apr 25, 2012)

DeanV said:


> Can whiting be added to acrylic primers?


No only oil. I don't know what to do with acrylic?


----------



## Gough (Nov 24, 2010)

Steveqpp said:


> No only oil. I don't know what to do with acrylic?


We've actually used acrylic gesso to fill the grain in woods like luan when we can't use a solvent-based Swedish putty.


----------



## Steveqpp (Apr 25, 2012)

Gough said:


> We've actually used acrylic gesso to fill the grain in woods like luan when we can't use a solvent-based Swedish putty.


 Please tell me more! What form is the gesso in (powder or paste)? Is it a stand alone or do you mix with paint? Do you work it like swedish putty? How soon can you top coat it?


----------



## Gough (Nov 24, 2010)

Steveqpp said:


> Please tell me more! What form is the gesso in (powder or paste)? Is it a stand alone or do you mix with paint? Do you work it like swedish putty? How soon can you top coat it?


The stuff we've used is a thick liquid sold in art supply places. It dries very quickly, and can be topcoated within an hour or two. It's designed to be a ground (base coat) for artist's acrylics, and we've just used it under acrylic latex, but I'd suggest doing a trial piece first.

We've used it to prepare moldings, etc. for faux marble.


----------



## matt19422 (Oct 2, 2009)

DESCRIPTION

Brushing Putty is an interior primer which can be easily sanded to a glass-smooth finish. This primer offers superior filling power and is recommended for use with open-grained wood which will be receiving a Hollandlac or ECO finish. Brushing Putty will conceal grain patterns effectively even in oak and luan! Brushing Putty is ideal for restoration work as it will serve to fill and conceal minor nicks and dents in all wooden surfaces. (An example of a homeowner who used Brushing Putty on oak cabinets, including before and after photos, can be found on iVillage's GardenWeb here.)

Brushing Putty has five times the filling ability of ordinary primer.

Brushing Putty is off-white in color.

*Brushing Putty must be over-coated with FPE Oil Primer/ Undercoat prior to painting on both Interior and Exterior applications.

SURFACE PREPARATION 
Wood surfaces should be lightly sanded.

Surfaces contaminated by oil or grease should be cleaned with a solvent.

APPLICATION 
Tools: Do not use a high quality brush for this material. Use an inexpensive natural bristle or synthetic brush.

For the best possible application and easier sanding, it is recommended that Brushing Putty be thinned by 5% with Penetrol.

DIRECTIONS 
Apply a full, even coat, and allow to dry for twelve to sixteen hours before sanding with a palm sander – 200 grit – to a glass-smooth finish. If additional filling is required, apply second coat and repeat sanding process.

PACKAGING/COVERAGE
.75L container covers 85 sq. ft.
2.5L container covers 280 sq. ft.

TECHNICAL SPECIFICATIONS
VOC: 345 g/l


----------



## Dave Mac (May 4, 2007)

Ken you wouldn't wash a house with just bleach would you lol:jester:


----------



## PressurePros (May 6, 2007)

I'm trying to get these damn things finished. I can understand why someone would charge $3K+ to re-finish cabinets.. the labor is intense. Clean, degloss, sand, brushing putty, sand, clean, prime, paint, sand, paint again, glaze, poly, sand, poly. 

20 doors, 9 drawers and 95 s.f of flat surface and cabinet base.. with a wedding next Friday and the phone ringing off the hook for end-of-season decks. I'm just bellyaching. I should have just paid someone to do this. 

I'll prime the darn things. Thanks gents!


----------



## mudbone (Dec 26, 2011)

PressurePros said:


> I'm trying to get these damn things finished. I can understand why someone would charge $3K+ to re-finish cabinets.. the labor is intense. Clean, degloss, sand, brushing putty, sand, clean, prime, paint, sand, paint again, glaze, poly, sand, poly.
> 
> 20 doors, 9 drawers and 95 s.f of flat surface and cabinet base.. with a wedding next Friday and the phone ringing off the hook for end-of-season decks. I'm just bellyaching. I should have just paid someone to do this.
> 
> I'll prime the darn things. Thanks gents!


 You could phone the Bone.:yes:


----------



## Damon T (Nov 22, 2008)

I'm pretty sure you don't need to prime after brushing putty. It's been a while since I used it. It says you can prime, but not that you should. Give them a call. They're very helpful.
Edit. It's the Swedish putty you don't need to prime. The brushing putty you do. Seems strange but there ya go


----------



## squid (Dec 25, 2012)

Refinishing a couple oak vanities; scored some fpoe bp; if they like,a large oak kitchen awaits. My plan is sand, bp, sand, BM 217, sand, Adv. x2. Any advice for a first time user?


----------

